# جر شكل للبيع



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2018)

الموضع غريب شوية بس الهدؤ القاتل اللى فى المنتدى خلانى افكر فى الموضوع ده 
جر شكل اى حد عاوز يتخانق يجى هنا ونتخانق مش قصدى ضرب طبعا :gun::budo:
بس مشكلة مع حد وخنقاك جدا اتكلم هنا ونتناقش فيها بعض نفيد بعض ونفضفض :new8:.


----------



## mary naeem (9 مارس 2018)

هنا كل واحد في حاله
حالة ركود مميته
محدش بيسأل على حد
دنيا كلها مشاغل


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2018)

خلاص نناقر انا وانتى يا مرمر فى بعض انا ملانة من وحدتى ف البيت ميبقاش هنا كمان


----------



## mary naeem (9 مارس 2018)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب نتناقر يا ستي*
*مافيش مشكلة*​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مارس 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> الموضع غريب شوية بس الهدؤ القاتل اللى فى المنتدى خلانى افكر فى الموضوع ده
> جر شكل اى حد عاوز يتخانق يجى هنا ونتخانق مش قصدى ضرب طبعا :gun::budo:
> بس مشكلة مع حد وخنقاك جدا اتكلم هنا ونتناقش فيها بعض نفيد بعض ونفضفض :new8:.





*طيب خلينا نفضفض شوية ...

كلمة (ست ) الظاهر باللهجة المصرية تقال للمرأة الكبيرة في السن
لكن -
في العراق تقال لأي بنت حتى لو كان عمرها 12 سنة - لانها كلمة تدل على الوقار والتقدير والاحترام 

عندما كنت طالب في الجامعة كان عندنا تطبيق عملي ( في العطلة الصيفية ) نروح لمعاملومصانع الدولة نطبق اللي درسناه في السنة - وطبعا بيعطونا عليه مهية شهرية

كانت عندنا محاسبة من صر عمرها مش اكتر من 35 سنة
انا اخذت الشيك بتاعي ورحت عندها وقلت لها تفضلي يا ست الشيط بتاعي علشان تصرفي المبلغ

هي - بصت لي من تحت لفوق ومن فوق لتحت مرتين وقالت لي ...

ست ؟
ست ليه ؟
هو انت شفتني ئد امك يا روح امك ؟ :new6:

بصراحة - في وقتها زعلت اوي لانني بحب امي كتير جدا

سمع المدير بتاعي ( وقع على الارض من الضحك ) واتصل بالمحاسبة وفهمها كويس ان الكلمة دي ( ست ) لا نقصد فيها كبر السن بقدر الاحترام الكبير

يللا اضحكوا عليا بأة *
*:new6:*


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مارس 2018)

mary naeem قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *طيب نتناقر يا ستي*
> *مافيش مشكلة*
> *هتتنزلي تنتخبي ولا لا *​




*بعد الاذن من منكم 

احنة كمان عندنا انتخابات في العراق

طبعا - ما هو احنة زيكم بالزبط كدة 

وحننزل ننتخب - لسببين

1- السبب الاول : علشان مايروحش صوتنا لغيرنا - خصوصا اذا اعتمدوا الاغلبية البسيطة (50 +1)
2- لازم ننتخب الاكفأ والافضل - احسن بكتير من الفاشلين الذين لم يقدموا لنا اي شئ

وشكرا
*


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *طيب خلينا نفضفض شوية ...
> 
> كلمة (ست ) الظاهر باللهجة المصرية تقال للمرأة الكبيرة في السن
> لكن -
> ...



انا اتغاظ لما حد يقولى يا ست تقريبا شتيمة بنسبالى واتعفرت من اللى يقولى يا ابله يبقى يوم مش فايت بتعفرت كدا :a82:


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2018)

*ابله ميرنا منوره *​


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2018)

*انا مش شايف ايتها شكل 
انتوا بتتشكلوا بهدوء هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2018)

مش لاقى اللى اتخانق معاه


----------



## mary naeem (12 مارس 2018)

أنا معاكي اهه
ايه رايك في اللي ينكدوها علينا في الفيس
بمعنى لو حد عنده برد
صلوا انا تعبانة
انا بقيت ملاحظة كمية نكد على الفيس جامدة جدا


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2018)

> محدش بيسأل على حد


صلب الموضوع دة
شىء محزن انة بعد السنين دى كلها مع بعض
اللى يغيب محدش يعرف عنة حاجة
ويمكن الفيس مجمع اللى غايب عن هنا
بس برضة نرجع ونقول هنا الاصل


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2018)

mary naeem قال:


> أنا معاكي اهه
> ايه رايك في اللي ينكدوها علينا في الفيس
> بمعنى لو حد عنده برد
> صلوا انا تعبانة
> انا بقيت ملاحظة كمية نكد على الفيس جامدة جدا



عارفة يا مرمر ممكن يكون الشخص ده مش لاقى اللى يسئل عليه او محتاج يحس انى لسه ف حد  ممكن يطمن عليه احنا ف زمن جافى اوى ومحدش فاضى لحد


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2018)

grges monir قال:


> صلب الموضوع دة
> شىء محزن انة بعد السنين دى كلها مع بعض
> اللى يغيب محدش يعرف عنة حاجة
> ويمكن الفيس مجمع اللى غايب عن هنا
> بس برضة نرجع ونقول هنا الاصل



الفيس مش مجمع حد ولا حاجة بلعكس الفيس مفرق 
الفيس لنسبالى ومنغير محد يزعل منى بتفرج على صور الناس كل واحد بيعرض صورة بتفرج عليها مش اقتحام للخصوصية هى لو كانت خصوصية مكنش نزلها ف موقع اجتماعى بعرف اخبار الناس برضو الصراحة بنسبالى تضيع وقت لا بستفاد منه ولا بيفيدنى بلعكس انا بقيت حذرة جدا ف التعامل مع الناس اللى فيه لانه بيصطادو كلمة او خبر عنك وانا حياتى الشخصية مش مجرد معرض صور او اون لاين


----------



## WooDyy (1 مايو 2018)

*للاسف المنتدي مش زي الاول ..

انا بقيت ادور علي المواضيع القديمة اللي كان فيها نقاش و خناق و افضل اقرا علشان اضحك ..
بس انتي بردو يا ميرنا مشيتي من المنتدي في عز مجده و دوشته وجايه بعد ما كل واحد  راح في حته*


----------



## أَمَة (1 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> الفيس مش مجمع حد ولا حاجة بلعكس الفيس مفرق
> الفيس لنسبالى ومنغير محد يزعل منى بتفرج على صور الناس كل واحد بيعرض صورة بتفرج عليها مش اقتحام للخصوصية هى لو كانت خصوصية مكنش نزلها ف موقع اجتماعى بعرف اخبار الناس برضو الصراحة بنسبالى تضيع وقت لا بستفاد منه ولا بيفيدنى بلعكس انا بقيت حذرة جدا ف التعامل مع الناس اللى فيه لانه بيصطادو كلمة او خبر عنك وانا حياتى الشخصية مش مجرد معرض صور او اون لاين



:big29:	:big29:  كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه 
معك حق يا ميرنا.


----------



## ميرنا (2 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *للاسف المنتدي مش زي الاول ..
> 
> انا بقيت ادور علي المواضيع القديمة اللي كان فيها نقاش و خناق و افضل اقرا علشان اضحك ..
> بس انتي بردو يا ميرنا مشيتي من المنتدي في عز مجده و دوشته وجايه بعد ما كل واحد  راح في حته*



لما مشيت كان غصبن عنى مكنش عندى نت ف البيت ولما وصلنا نت كنت نسيت الباسورد فقر بعيد عنك


----------



## ميرنا (2 مايو 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> :big29:	:big29:  كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه
> معك حق يا ميرنا.



:sami6::smil11::36_3_11:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مايو 2018)

تعبنا من الشكل اللي بجد

لو فية شكل فية ضرب نار
ادعوني يا أبلة ميرنا


----------



## انت مهم (3 مايو 2018)

طب نتخانق على ايه بقى...............


----------



## ميرنا (3 مايو 2018)

اى حاجة قرفاك اى حاجة خنقاك حاجة مش عاجباك كده يعنى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> الفيس مش مجمع حد ولا حاجة بلعكس الفيس مفرق
> الفيس لنسبالى ومنغير محد يزعل منى بتفرج على صور الناس كل واحد بيعرض صورة بتفرج عليها مش اقتحام للخصوصية هى لو كانت خصوصية مكنش نزلها ف موقع اجتماعى بعرف اخبار الناس برضو الصراحة بنسبالى تضيع وقت لا بستفاد منه ولا بيفيدنى بلعكس انا بقيت حذرة جدا ف التعامل مع الناس اللى فيه لانه بيصطادو كلمة او خبر عنك وانا حياتى الشخصية مش مجرد معرض صور او اون لاين



مين قالك اعرضي صورك او اخبارك ع الفيس !!!!؟

كل واحد حر 

واستخدمية انتي صح leasantr


----------



## WooDyy (8 مايو 2018)

*الفيسبوك و مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي عموماً بقت مجال لاستعراض الناس ..

اللي بيستعرض بعربية اللي بيستعرض بمولود و اللي بيستعرض بأكل او شرب أو اي حاجه تافهه يوجع دماغنا بيها ..

طبعا انا مش ضد ان الواحد يحتفل بمناسبة او حفلة او اي حاجه تفرح 

بس ماينفعش تغرقنا بصور المناسبة دي ليل نهار 

يعني حد راح مطعم و أكل أكله حلوة مش لازم تصور الاكل من كل زاوية .. مش لازم تصور الاكل اصلا ..

ليه الصور دي حد محروم من الخروجة او الاكله دي يشوفها ؟؟؟

و مثلا واحدة جابت بيبي .. مش كل دقيقة صورة و كل وضع يعمله تنزلي صورته .. راعي ان في ناس هتموت و تخلف و بيتألموا في صمت و مشاعر الغيرة بتكون غصب عنهم من كتر اللي بيشوفوه .

الامثلة كتير و تضايق .. في ناس مش بيفرق معاها لو شافت ايه .. ناس بتبقي راضية و ساكته .
في ناس حساسه و بتضايق و ده مش عيب او حرام ..

محروم من حاجه معينه و كطبيعة بشرية هشوفها مع غيري هاغير ( طبعا بقول غيرة مش حقد) ..
ياريت الناس فعلا تخلي بالها من المواضيع دي لان الفيسبوك و غيره اصبحوا من اكبر اسباب العثرات لناس كتير كتير
*


----------



## ميرنا (9 مايو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مين قالك اعرضي صورك او اخبارك ع الفيس !!!!؟
> 
> كل واحد حر
> 
> واستخدمية انتي صح leasantr



ومين قال انى بعرض صورى او بنزل اخبارى اقرى تعليقى كويس هتفهمى انى الفيس بنسبا لناس كتير عرض صورهم وعرض اخبارهم انما انا الفيس بنسبالى لعبة مش اكتر


----------



## ميرنا (9 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *الفيسبوك و مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي عموماً بقت مجال لاستعراض الناس ..
> 
> اللي بيستعرض بعربية اللي بيستعرض بمولود و اللي بيستعرض بأكل او شرب أو اي حاجه تافهه يوجع دماغنا بيها ..
> 
> ...



ومين يسمع بس كلام فعلا حقيقى بس طبعا الناس دى بحسها يا بسيطة لدرجة كبيرة اوى يا غير واعية لانى الصور اصلا غلط سهل حد يسرقها ويحفظها عندو 
وكمان حياتك الشخصية وخروجاتك وخلفتك او عربيتهم ربنا يهنيك بس فعلا ف ناس نفسهم ف اى حاجة من دول ربنا يديهم بس منكنش سبب عثرة ليهم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> ومين قال انى بعرض صورى او بنزل اخبارى اقرى تعليقى كويس هتفهمى انى الفيس بنسبا لناس كتير عرض صورهم وعرض اخبارهم انما انا الفيس بنسبالى لعبة مش اكتر




انتي اللي قولتي :smile01

وانا حياتي الشخصية مش معرض صور او اون لاين 

هتلاقيها اخر سطر 

وكأن الفيس او اصدقائك بيطلبوا منك تعرضي صورك  واخبارك  !!!!!!!!!!؟

فقولتلك ... @كل واحد حر في استخدامة و استخدمية انتي صح @

............

انا علي فكره مشي مع الناس اللي بتعرض صورها واخبارها  بصورة مستفزة لان ده فية خطورة ع الشخص وبيسبب عثره لناس تانيه 

ولكن انا مع التطبيق نفسه .. مش وحش 

فية فوائد  كويسة كتيره .. واللي عايز الفايدة بيعرف يلاقيها


شكرا للمناقشة معاكي اختي الحبيبة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مايو 2018)

grges monir قال:


> صلب الموضوع دة
> شىء محزن انة بعد السنين دى كلها مع بعض
> اللى يغيب محدش يعرف عنة حاجة
> ويمكن الفيس مجمع اللى غايب عن هنا
> بس برضة نرجع ونقول هنا الاصل



صحيح الفيس مجمع الناس 

الناس مين ؟ 

الناس الي يعرفوا بعض في واقع الحياة  

الفيس بيساعدنا علي معرفة افراح او احزان المقربين الينا خاصة لما تكون حالة الوفاة مفاجأة 

بيساعدنا علي مجاملات الناس في المناسبات المختلفة خاصة لما نكون غير قادرين ع الانتقال 

الفيس بيبعث جو من الالفة والاجتماعية والتعارف بين الناس خاصة الناس الغير معروفة للبعض


اما المنتدي هنا 
 الناس داخلين باسماء وهمية ولا حد عارف ده مين ولا بيكدب ولا صادق .!!. للاسف كل علاقة الناس في المنتدي هو الكتابة يعني تبادل اراء وحوار  فقط لا غير 
المنتدي ميقدرش يدي للناس حياة اجتماعية سوية سليمة لان الحياة افتراضية وليس واقعية 

وطبعا الواقعي يكسب اللي هو .... الفيس :gy0000:


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2018)

*AL MALEKA HELANA

و هو المنتدي دة كان كدة زمان ؟

المنتدي كان اقوي من الفيسبوك بكتير و الموضوع تخطي الكتابه و الشات و الواقع الافتراضي ..

للاسف مش هقدر اوضح اكتر من كدة .
بس المنتدي ده كاااان
كان ..

لا يمكن توصفيه بأنه مجرد تبادل اراء و حوار فقط (زي اي منتدي) .. لانه مكنش كدة

ممكن دلوقتي بقي كدة .. لكن قبل كدة كان كيان و اعضاء كتير عارفين بعض كويس كأنهم أسرة واحدة كبيرة ..
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *AL MALEKA HELANA
> 
> و هو المنتدي دة كان كدة زمان ؟
> 
> ...


 للاسف كان  كااان فعلا زى ما بتقول 
حزينه عليه 
و فى نفس الوقت نقول ان مفيش حاجه بتفضل على حالها 
بس لا أنكر أنى عرفت هنا ناس  كتير  اكتر ما عرفت فى حياتى و قربت لناس كتير اوى و حسّيت بيهم و بمشاكلهم و غيرهم شيلتهم مشاكلى و أحزانى هزرنا و لعبنا مسابقات و أتقابلنا فى الحقيقه و اتخانقنا و اتصالحنا و صلينا لبعض و شاركنا بعض احزان و افراح 
بجد حبيتكم كلكم جدا  
المنتدى دا كان سبب فى بركات كتير و كمان شوفت فيه عمل ربنا و ترتيبه لناس بشكل عجيب و غريب   
للاسف الحاجه الحلوه مش بتدوم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *للاسف المنتدي مش زي الاول ..
> 
> انا بقيت ادور علي المواضيع القديمة اللي كان فيها نقاش و خناق و افضل اقرا علشان اضحك ..
> بس انتي بردو يا ميرنا مشيتي من المنتدي في عز مجده و دوشته وجايه بعد ما كل واحد  راح في حته*



ههههه تصدق بعمل كدا ساعات 
أبص على موضوع شجره العيله بتاعت المنتدى و موضوع الصور بتاعت الأعضاء و هما نونو و مواضيع الاسئله و تقمص الشخصيات و مواضيع المناقشات و ا لأسئلته و التهاني و المناسبات 
أكيد  غشيت الفكرة دى منى ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> الموضع غريب شوية بس الهدؤ القاتل اللى فى المنتدى خلانى افكر فى الموضوع ده
> جر شكل اى حد عاوز يتخانق يجى هنا ونتخانق مش قصدى ضرب طبعا :gun::budo:
> بس مشكلة مع حد وخنقاك جدا اتكلم هنا ونتناقش فيها بعض نفيد بعض ونفضفض :new8:.



فينك يا عبود ... كان يفتح مواضيع ساخنه للمناقشة و الاختلاف و المناكشه و حرقه الدم ههههههههه كان فيه فقرات أدب  و فن و هزار و خناق  كان يفتقد  فعلا على رائى  خادم عامود 
الاتنين عمودين كانوا ينطحوا فى بعض هههههههههههههه بس بيحبوا بعض اشى خيال يا ناس


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههه تصدق بعمل كدا ساعات
> أبص على موضوع شجره العيله بتاعت المنتدى و موضوع الصور بتاعت الأعضاء و هما نونو و مواضيع الاسئله و تقمص الشخصيات و مواضيع المناقشات و ا لأسئلته و التهاني و المناسبات
> أكيد  غشيت الفكرة دى منى ههههههههههه





يا ريت تبعتيلي موضوع المصطبة النسائية عايزة اراجعه هههههههههه

فاكراه ؟؟


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههه تصدق بعمل كدا ساعات
> أبص على موضوع شجره العيله بتاعت المنتدى و موضوع الصور بتاعت الأعضاء و هما نونو و مواضيع الاسئله و تقمص الشخصيات و مواضيع المناقشات و ا لأسئلته و التهاني و المناسبات
> أكيد  غشيت الفكرة دى منى ههههههههههه



*هههههه ..
لا انا الموضوع ده بعمله من سنين و بدخل علي مواضيع معينه بحب الخناق و الكلام اللي فيها .
مواضيع يمكن انتي مكنتيش عملتي العضوية بتاعت وقتها :new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *هههههه ..
> لا انا الموضوع ده بعمله من سنين و بدخل علي مواضيع معينه بحب الخناق و الكلام اللي فيها .
> مواضيع يمكن انتي مكنتيش عملتي العضوية بتاعت وقتها :new6:*



أنهى مواضيع  و أنهى سنين انت كنت داخل باسم تانى غير دا ؟... لانى انا هنا من  يوم مذبحه ماسبيرو 09.10.11 انا سابقا تاريخ تسجيلك  انت من 2013    
حاجه من انا أعرفك  باسمك دا و اللوجو بتاعك دا من ساعت ما دخلت  انت ...
 لا بردوا مليش ادعوا غشيته منى هى باقدميه  تاريخ التسجيل هههههههه 
تعالى يا ميرنا بحاول اهو افتح لك خانقه  ههههه 
 انت شوفت تلات اربع الناس بس مشوفتنيش يبقى تلات تربع بحالهم تأنين راحوا منك  هههههههه أصل الموضوع بالحجمً مش العدد ههههه

لا حبه جد انا شوفت بعض الناس  بس حبه تقاااال ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2018)

طبعا فأكرا المصطبة النسائية الى كنتى تلاقى الرجالية هما الى قاعدين على المصطبة و احنا هاتك يا رغى على الواقف


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنهى مواضيع  و أنهى سنين انت كنت داخل باسم تانى غير دا ؟... لانى انا هنا من  يوم مذبحه ماسبيرو 09.10.11 انا سابقا تاريخ تسجيلك  انت من 2013
> حاجه من انا أعرفك  باسمك دا و اللوجو بتاعك دا من ساعت ما دخلت  انت ...
> لا بردوا مليش ادعوا غشيته منى هى باقدميه  تاريخ التسجيل هههههههه
> تعالى يا ميرنا بحاول اهو افتح لك خانقه  ههههه
> ...



*مضطر مضطر .. التزم الصمت ld:*


----------



## zaki (11 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> الموضع غريب شوية بس الهدؤ القاتل اللى فى المنتدى خلانى افكر فى الموضوع ده
> جر شكل اى حد عاوز يتخانق يجى هنا ونتخانق مش قصدى ضرب طبعا :gun::budo:
> بس مشكلة مع حد وخنقاك جدا اتكلم هنا ونتناقش فيها بعض نفيد بعض ونفضفض :new8:.



*هنفضفض​*
*انا لما فكرت اعمل كدا يا ميرنا من كذا سنه لا قيت رد فعل خلانى اسكت وبس 
لكن انا عمرى ما نسيت منتدى الكنيسه  وكل الناس الجمال جدأ واللى عمرى ماشفتهم *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2018)

zaki قال:


> *هنفضفض​*
> *انا لما فكرت اعمل كدا يا ميرنا من كذا سنه لا قيت رد فعل خلانى اسكت وبس
> لكن انا عمرى ما نسيت منتدى الكنيسه  وكل الناس الجمال جدأ واللى عمرى ماشفتهم *​



ايه كان رد الفعل ... محدش قال حاجه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *مضطر مضطر .. التزم الصمت ld:*



هههههه ليه مضطر   انت شكلك إتشليت و شبت هههههههه
عرفت بئا سبب الصمت العجيب بتاع المنتدى 
انا خلصت عليهم نيفر نيفرررررر 30:30:30:


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صحيح الفيس مجمع الناس
> 
> الناس مين ؟
> 
> ...



المنتدى كان زمان احسن من الفيس الفيس دلوقتى نعرف احزان او افراح بعض بنكتفي ب التعليق وخلاص وقليل اللى بيعمل الواجب 
زمان كنا بنتقابل وعارفين بعض وناس ارتبطت ببعض من خلال المنتدى


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنهى مواضيع  و أنهى سنين انت كنت داخل باسم تانى غير دا ؟... لانى انا هنا من  يوم مذبحه ماسبيرو 09.10.11 انا سابقا تاريخ تسجيلك  انت من 2013
> حاجه من انا أعرفك  باسمك دا و اللوجو بتاعك دا من ساعت ما دخلت  انت ...
> لا بردوا مليش ادعوا غشيته منى هى باقدميه  تاريخ التسجيل هههههههه
> تعالى يا ميرنا بحاول اهو افتح لك خانقه  ههههه
> ...



انا جيت اهوه فين الضرب


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *مضطر مضطر .. التزم الصمت ld:*



ليه كدا يا وودى اعترف بقى


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2018)

zaki قال:


> *هنفضفض​*
> *انا لما فكرت اعمل كدا يا ميرنا من كذا سنه لا قيت رد فعل خلانى اسكت وبس
> لكن انا عمرى ما نسيت منتدى الكنيسه  وكل الناس الجمال جدأ واللى عمرى ماشفتهم *​



مش فاكرة بامانة طيب قولنا او فضفض


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> انا جيت اهوه فين الضرب



مشىفتيش يا بنتى دا عجز و شاب 
خلصت عليه من مداخله واحده  هههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (11 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مشىفتيش يا بنتى دا عجز و شاب
> خلصت عليه من مداخله واحده  هههههههههههههه



:gun::act31:


----------



## WooDyy (12 مايو 2018)

*افتحلكم موضوع*


----------



## zaki (12 مايو 2018)

ميرنا قال:


> مش فاكرة بامانة طيب قولنا او فضفض



*مش هفضفض  ولكن 

انا لما كنت عايز اكسر هدوء المنتدى وانشط الاعضاء فى فترة اختفوا فيها اعضاء حلوين لاقيت انه لازم يكون فيه  فكره جديده   وطلبت من   Mr.rock يعملنا قسم نتكلم فيه عن احوال بلادنا العربيه اللى بتخرب فى الحروب  زى العراق وسوريا ومصر بردوا  طلبى دا كان ايام الاخوان  فى مصر 

واتحزف لى افتكر كام مشاركه ولا فيهم اى حاجه  ولا فيه تجاوز و الفاظ ولا تحريض ولا حاجه
وكان الرد انه هو دا النظام ولو مش  ...  تقدر  ت  log out

ما علينا ......

اى منتدى زى دا علشان يكون نشط  لازم له كذا حاجه اهمها

+ السماح بوجود مساحه من الاختلاف  فى الرأى

وعدم وجود دا خلى المنتدى يخسر ناس كتير  يمكن اغلب اللى موجودين مش هيفتكروهم 

ويمكن مش فاكرينى انا كمان
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2018)

zaki قال:


> *مش هفضفض  ولكن
> 
> انا لما كنت عايز اكسر هدوء المنتدى وانشط الاعضاء فى فترة اختفوا فيها اعضاء حلوين لاقيت انه لازم يكون فيه  فكره جديده   وطلبت من   Mr.rock يعملنا قسم نتكلم فيه عن احوال بلادنا العربيه اللى بتخرب فى الحروب  زى العراق وسوريا ومصر بردوا  طلبى دا كان ايام الاخوان  فى مصر
> 
> ...


استنى بس يا زكى 
لما يتحزف لك كذا مشاركه مفيهاش حاجه بيبقى مثلا مشاركه بترد فيها على حد او سؤال فهمًا لما بيشيلوا بيشيلوا المناقشة كلها  فتحس انك مظلوم 
الوحش بئا لما تبقى مناقشه انت تعبان فيها بيتحرق دمك انها بكل بساطه طارت كدا. 
 عندك حق فى كل كلامك ... 
ممكن ناس جديده دخلت متعرفش الناس 
لكن الموجود و عارف مش ممكن ينسى 
يعنى انت مش منسى 


انت ذكى  ههههههههههههههههههه
حد يطلع الفرفر و يطخنى ههههههه هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *افتحلكم موضوع*



و هل هذا سؤال  يسئل ؟؟

أسئل انا بس استنى 
الايه الى انت حاطتها فى توقيعك   ممكن تقول لى هل فيه إنسان ممكن يسلم جسده حتى يحترق و كل دا بدون محبه ؟ 
مش المفروض المحبه هى الى بتحرك  
مدام حاطتها فى توقيعك يبقى فأهمها كويس 
ممكن تنزل بواحد شرح حنا ؟


----------



## WooDyy (12 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و هل هذا سؤال  يسئل ؟؟
> 
> أسئل انا بس استنى
> الايه الى انت حاطتها فى توقيعك   ممكن تقول لى هل فيه إنسان ممكن يسلم جسده حتى يحترق و كل دا بدون محبه ؟
> ...



*قولي هل ممكن اسلم جسدي حتي يحترق و انا معنديش محبة ؟؟؟

التضحية و التسليم اللي في الأيه عايزين محبة موجودة اصلا في الانسان ..

هو المعني رمزي في الأية اكتر .. بس فيما معناه ان لو الانسان عنده محبة حتي جسدة هايقدمه يحترق .. ده اللي معناه التضحية ..

زي ما في اب ممكن يضحي بنفسه علشان ابنه .. لانه في قلبة محبة كبيرة تجاه ابنه لدرجه انه ممكن يضحي بجسده (روحه) علشان ابنه يعيش ..

الميزة في كلام بولس الرسول عن المحبة انه محددش اشخاص 

الأيه عامة .. يعني المفروض المحبة تبقي في قلوبنا تجاه كل الناس بدون تفريق ..

زي ما السيد المسيح عمل بالظبط .. الفداء كان لكل الناس ..

بس هل بقي احنا ممكن يبقي في قلوبنا كمية المحبة دى كلها تجاه اي حد سواء نعرفه او لا ؟!!!

بالمناسبة الصورة دي تصويري و انا اللي عامل الـ edit بتاعها :smile01 *


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2018)

zaki قال:


> *مش هفضفض  ولكن
> 
> انا لما كنت عايز اكسر هدوء المنتدى وانشط الاعضاء فى فترة اختفوا فيها اعضاء حلوين لاقيت انه لازم يكون فيه  فكره جديده   وطلبت من   Mr.rock يعملنا قسم نتكلم فيه عن احوال بلادنا العربيه اللى بتخرب فى الحروب  زى العراق وسوريا ومصر بردوا  طلبى دا كان ايام الاخوان  فى مصر
> 
> ...



بس دى قوانين المنتدى من زمان عدم  الخوض ف السياسة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *قولي هل ممكن اسلم جسدي حتي يحترق و انا معنديش محبة ؟؟؟
> 
> التضحية و التسليم اللي في الأيه عايزين محبة موجودة اصلا في الانسان ..
> 
> ...


ايوا 
ما هو دا الى ملخبطنى ... انا فهمى كدا ... صعب نوصل للتضحية دى بدون المحبه ... علشان كدا الايه ملخبطانى 

و السؤال دا بئا المحبه للكل  كانت مناقشه بينى و بين خادم  و طلعت عين الى جابوه  علشان استوعب ان  المحبه غير التعلق ... 
 اما عن موضوع التصوير  بجد ؟ انت الى مصور  و عاما أديت  برافو عليك 
فعلا جميله جدا جدا 
تسلم يدك


----------



## WooDyy (12 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا
> ما هو دا الى ملخبطنى ... انا فهمى كدا ... صعب نوصل للتضحية دى بدون المحبه ... علشان كدا الايه ملخبطانى
> 
> و السؤال دا بئا المحبه للكل  كانت مناقشه بينى و بين خادم  و طلعت عين الى جابوه  علشان استوعب ان  المحبه غير التعلق ...
> ...


*المحبة دي عايزة كتب و مجلدات علشان نقدر نكتب عنها .. 

و عايزة قلوب تفتح لها ابوابها و تتعلم تحب العدو قبل الحبيب .*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> *المحبة دي عايزة كتب و مجلدات علشان نقدر نكتب عنها ..
> 
> و عايزة قلوب تفتح لها ابوابها و تتعلم تحب العدو قبل الحبيب .*



فعلا ...


----------



## WooDyy (13 مايو 2018)

*محدش هايتكلم يعني ؟؟!!!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2018)

أتكلم انا 
قول لى بءا الصورة دى صورتها صدفه و لا انت بتصور صور كتير


----------



## WooDyy (13 مايو 2018)

*لا طبعا مش صدفة ..

دي كمان تصويري بس مش بنفس جودة الاولي طبعا ..




*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2018)

الاااه جميله اوى بردو 
انت ليه قولت مش بنفس جوده التانيا  مع انها عجبانى جدا بردوا 
فلقه الكتاب و نهايته  و لفته و الوانها  و ضوئها جميله جدا جد 
تسلم إيدك  ( انت تقصد بجوده هنا جوده الكاميرا و لا حكمك على جمال الصورة  من ناحيه اللقطه و الذاويه و كدا ؟ 

لا بئا قول لى ... دى هوايه و لا انت دارس تصوير ؟ 
بتصور بئه ؟ 
كامرا مخصوصة و لا موبايل عادى 
الاديت دا بتعمله  ازاى .؟ 
بتحب تصور ايه تانى ... صورت الطبيعه يعنى ؟ بحب اشوف ذاويه الجمال الى شافها المصور   
دخلت مسابقات تصوير قبل كدا ؟


----------



## WooDyy (14 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاااه جميله اوى بردو
> انت ليه قولت مش بنفس جوده التانيا  مع انها عجبانى جدا بردوا
> فلقه الكتاب و نهايته  و لفته و الوانها  و ضوئها جميله جدا جد
> تسلم إيدك  ( انت تقصد بجوده هنا جوده الكاميرا و لا حكمك على جمال الصورة  من ناحيه اللقطه و الذاويه و كدا ؟
> ...



*ايه كل ده ؟؟ :new6:
ولا دارس و لا بعرف اصور اصلا 

دي صور بالموبايل و اديت بالموبايل و كان موبايل قديم كمان :mus13:

انا عجباني الاولي علشان الفوكس كان مظبوط أكتر بس*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2018)

عادى ما فيه مسابقات دوليه للتصوير بالموبايل--
  انا عجبانى التانيه اكتر ... ههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (14 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عادى ما فيه مسابقات دوليه للتصوير بالموبايل--
> انا عجبانى التانيه اكتر ... ههههههه



*انا مش شايف نفسي انفع في مسابقات خالص :t17:
في أيه بحبها اوي نفسي اعملها اللي هي :

ارمي خبزك علي وجه المياه فأنك تجده بعد ايام كثيرة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2018)

انا مش بقول تنفع او مش تنفع --- انا بس بقول ان فيه مسابقات بالموبايل لانك قولت ان الصوره بالموبايل-- 


هى دى ايه؟  عهد قديم و لا جديد -- انزل بالشواهد ههههه
و ايه معناها الاهيه  دى؟ 
 حسى انى مش فهماها


----------



## WooDyy (14 مايو 2018)

*(سفر الجامعة 11: 1) اِرْمِ خُبْزَكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ فَإِنَّكَ تَجِدُهُ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.

معناها بكل بساطة زي ما بيقولوا في الامثال اعمل الخير و ارميه البحر اصلا بيقولوا ان المثل ده مشتق من الأيه دي ..

يعني بيعمل الخير مع اي حد مايعرفهوش ومش منتظر منه رد الخير .. فيما معناه بتعملي خير مالهوش مقابل .. لكن الأيه بتقول انك لما تعمل خير بدون مقابل هتلاقيه بعد ايام كثيرة ..

هتكون نسيت اللي عملته اصلا بس ربنا مش ناسيه
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2018)

شكرا لشرحك


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

*حد يتكلم يا عالم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

كمل الجمله .... حد يتكلم غير الأخت حبو دى هههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

*لا اي حد يتكلم عادي احنا لاقيين*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

اى حد ... احنا لقيين .... 
يسلاااام على الرد الجميل .... بيدى احساس كدا جميل و بخليك فعلا  كدا عايز تتكلم ههههه
ايه يابنى الرد دا .... دا انت قفيل هههههه ... 
حاولت افتح لك كام موضوع و انت سكتم بكتب  .... ترد قد السؤال  ... لا اقل منه ... 
 اعمل لك ايه بئا 
افتح لك تانى .... فيه قصص كدا او مواقف نسمعها و احنا صغيرين خالص  بس بتلزق معانا لحد ما نكبر ...
قصه غريبه .... موقف خوف ... تهت و انت صغير و لئوكً... كنت هتغرق و انقزوك ... قولت لواحدة انتى اى حد هو انا لاقى و لئوكً بعدا بتتنفس عادى ....  رموك بالطوب و نجيت ... خبتطك عربيه و عايش ههههههههههه
أهيه مواقف كلها إشراق و أمل هههههههههه اصلى انا بس بحب  اخدم و اقلب المواجه ههههههه
لا بجد احكى موقف حصل لك و مش قادر تنساه  .... 

اها ... اها .. اظنى عدانى العيب و أرحً...  ابداء أتكلم


----------



## WooDyy (16 مايو 2018)

*:smile01:smile01:smile01

عايزاني ارد علي كل دة ؟؟؟

اكيد بتهزري :mus13:

لا شوفي كمية كلام اقل :act23:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

:ranting::a82::a82:
 اختصرته جاوب على دى بس :


لا بجد احكى موقف حصل لك و مش قادر تنساه  ....


----------



## WooDyy (16 مايو 2018)

*مش فاكر طبعا *

* شوفي حاجة اسهل من كدة :2:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

اسهل !!! بص... خد نفس عميق شاااهيير و باهيير  و ادخل السرير اتغطى و نام


----------



## WooDyy (16 مايو 2018)

*ههههههه ماشي ياستي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

ماشى يا ستى !!!!!!!!!!!
 انت هتسمع الكلام و تنام---
 عوضنى عوض الصابرييين يا رببببب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (16 مايو 2018)

*هههههه بصي اتكلمي انتي

عقبال ما ارفع الصورة اللي عملتها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

أتكلم أنا ههههههههه .... لا أنا هستنى الصورة الى يترفعها


----------



## WooDyy (16 مايو 2018)

*اهي الصورة



*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

مممممممم
هو اللون الأخضر دا آيه 
انت عامل هاى لايت على الكتاب نفسه ولا دا أديت


----------



## WooDyy (16 مايو 2018)

*لا الالوان دى كلها اديت علي الصورة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

بص حاول تاخد الصورة تانى 
و تفرد الكتاب شويه 
يعنى من النص الكتاب بيبقى واخد  كيرف
الكيرف دا بيئثر في الضوء الواقع على الكلام 
خلى بقدر الإمكان الضوء بتاع الجزء المهم الى عائذ تظهره واحد  لان كده جزء ( على وجه المياه... و... ايّام كثيره ) هتلاقيها أغمق و  كمان تعباك في الأديت لانها هتغمك عن باقى الكلام ... 
دى أيه و انت عايزها كلها تبقى واضحا و ظاهره  مَش جزء اكثر من جزء 
خد لقطه تانيا و ورينا كدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

على فكره الصوره جميله جدا  جدا--- انا مش دارسا و لا حاجه علشان اقول لك الكلام الى فوق دا--- انا بس عايزا اشوف كذا زاويه تانيه علشان نعرف نقارن-- او انت نفسك تعرف تقارن و تشوف انهى اجما و اوضح و انهى مع الاديت بيدى افكت احلا---
فيه اديت بيظهر الكلام بتاع الصفحه الى فى الخلف-- حاول تشيله متخليهوش باين ..... 
مش وحش هو فى اوقات بيدى احساس ان الكلام طاير او عايم يعنى جميل بردوا-- بس جرب مره بيه و مره منغيره ---
جرب و حط هنا و ننقى مع بعض لو حابب يعنى ---


----------



## WooDyy (17 مايو 2018)

*عادي قولي رأيك عادي .. مانا كمان مش دارس انا بتسلي 

الفكرة بس ان برامج الموبايل محدودة جدا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2018)

فعلا برامج الموبايل محدودة .... بس بالمحدود دا قدرت تعمل صور حلوه اهو


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2018)

زهققاااااااااأااااااااا ان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مايو 2018)

طب ما تتكلم يا جميل  هههههه


----------

